# Sticky  End of Microsoft XP Support



## Corday

April 8, 2014 ends Microsoft Support of Windows XP. Although no further updates will be issued, current ones will be available for some time, but order of installation is critical. As happened in older OSs at some point all will be removed from the MS site. Therefore users are advised to copy the final complete set to disc for future use.


----------

